# UK Hospitals promote Vaping



## Rob Fisher (14/6/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Scott (14/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 98107


Awesome news if I ever ended up in hospital in the UK. On a serious note though it's great to see they are being progressive and moving in the right direction. Lets hope SA catches on soon as I have seen my fair share of hospitals these past two years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## OPium46 (15/6/17)

That's great to see.


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (15/6/17)

Definitely want to see some more of those signs around! Hopefully SA follows


----------

